# Maintaining Deep Cycle batteries over Winter



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got 3 Diehard Platinum 31's to run my Terrova, and will remove the batteries from the boat for the winter, when the boat is stored. I have a 3-bank onboard charger on the boat, which will remain in it while in storage..

What do others do to maintain their deep cycle batteries over the winter? Mine will be stored in a heated garage, but I only have a 12v 2/10/50 amp charger that I use to periodically charge my mower and tractor batteries out in the barn over the winter.

Do I need some special trickle charger or something over the winter to maintain these Diehards?


thanks


:T:T:T


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Clean all terminals. Make sure water is over the plates in each battery. If not add distilled water until it just touches the bottom of each fill tube. NO MORE!!! Put your charger on each battery on the 10 amp rate once per month till fully charged.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't need some special "smart" charger or anything? 10 amp charge rate?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

No special charger needed. If any battery takes much of a charge at all on the 10 amp rate, after sitting unused for 30 days, it should be replaced. When I put my batteries on the charger over the winter they normally show 100 charged almost immediately. Make sure you take the charger clips off the battery when charged or the clips will corrode.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

OK; thanks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Your Platinums are sealed batteries (AGM) they don't require any maintenance (water). I charge mine up and they sit in heated storage as well. I leave them from january till around early march with no charger on them and they are still just about full when I go to storage to start cleaning and getting the boat ready for spring. You could leave for for 4 months without issue. I hope your not putting the boat away already got some great fall fishing ahead yet. 

Glad you finally got your Terrova working! They are awesome.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Your Platinums are sealed batteries (AGM) they don't require any maintenance (water). I charge mine up and they sit in heated storage as well. I leave them from january till around early march with no charger on them and they are still just about full when I go to storage to start cleaning and getting the boat ready for spring. You could leave for for 4 months without issue. I hope your not putting the boat away already got some great fall fishing ahead yet.
> 
> Glad you finally got your Terrova working! They are awesome.



Nah; I'm gonna try fishing into November, but the batteries (the maintenance-free Platinums) are new to me, and I wasn't sure how to treat them over the winter. I don't have a separate "smart charger"; just have the on-board 3-bank charger, so I wasn't sure how to keep 'em.

Hopefully, I can get out there a few more times this Fall.


thanks

:T:T:T


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

If I am reading correctly my onboard 3 bank charger manual says to leave it charging all winter/storage (ProMariner PROSport 20+)


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

If the boat is stored at home, I could do that. Mine are removed and stored in a heated garage over the winter, and I REALLY don't want to un-install the onboard charger to have it tending batteries over the winter. Since I have sealed Platinum Diehards, I'm gonna put 'em on the bench, and just leave them until Spring, and then throw the onboard charger on 'em before the first trip out.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

just pickup an inexpensive batter maintainer from walmart or the batteriesplus store or website. some of them will do more than one battery at a time. then just leave plugged in and on the battery all the time. the better ones will condition the battery by cycling power levels. i use these on everything from my heavy equipment batteries through the little motorcycle ones... i leave the batteries in the unheated garage - cold weather will not harm them if they are charged - however hot weather will kill batteries quickly. as for maintenance free batteries - they will still lose fluid through evaporation as they have vent holes - just no way to refill easily...

as for the boat batteries - i leave them on the boat and connected to the onboard battery charger/maintainer all the time. important to notice that your cranking battery is most likely not connected to the same battery bank (and charger) that is attached to your trolling batteries. meaning that your trolling batteries may be maintained by the onboard charger but your cranking battery may not.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I trickle charge the two on my boat every two weeks. Doesn't take long. Got seven years out of the last set, and they were still working when I tossed them.


----------

